# 16V Weber conversion pics?



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

Looking to go weber 34 on my '78 16v, I need to get a feel for room and what I will need to move, so any pics of 16v engines with webers would be helpful.


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (Agaeris)*

Not a rabbit, but gives some ideas. I have a bunch of pictures, but only one hosted.


----------



## jazzman59 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (20V'er)*

Please host them on photobucket so we can look at them








Lookin great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 2.0 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (jazzman59)*

























This is on an 83 Rabbit GTI with a 2.0L 16v with Weber 45's (not done yet just marking up)


----------



## PA 16v (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (Agaeris)*

http://scirocco16v.com/gallery...1.htm


----------



## ejand22 (May 21, 2003)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (PA 16v)*

Use the photo search on the left hand side of this page. There are lots of 16v carbed pictures.
http://demonvw.co.uk/index2.htm
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (ejand22)*

Thanks for all your help, I will certainly have more questions when I get all the parts ready for installation and tune


----------



## puster (Apr 30, 2005)

If it's 1.8L 16v, then i think 34 Weber 's won't be eonugh to "feed" it. I think you should use at least 40 or 45 Webers. But that also depends on how much upgrades there are made to the engine (cams, compression etc.)
Sorry for my bad English


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (puster)*

Atleast use some weber 40's with 36-38MM chokes in a 1.8L 16V.
Weber 34's


----------



## a1maker (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (GTI 2.0)*








you're using the same copper elbow for the radiator hose that I am. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI 2.0 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (a1maker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a1maker* »_







you're using the same copper elbow for the radiator hose that I am. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yep 45 degree, and it fits perfect in the radiator hose


----------



## Agaeris (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 16V Weber conversion pics? (GTI 2.0)*

I have a 2.0L 16v with 265/262 cams, ported head, full header, test-pipe, st-thru stainless 2 1/4 exhaust, titanium retainers, HD springs, etc. Will eventually go 2.1L with 288s, but down the road. For now I was thinking going dual 45's with either 38mm or 40mm choke. What would you reccomend for a street/race car, VERY sporty driver? How about jet and tube sizes? I have read the FAQ, but what works and what doesnt for VW 16Vs?


----------



## puster (Apr 30, 2005)

With that motor I would think even 48's .. though don't know about jet and tube sizes but i ques 45's will also do it








Not a proffessional though


----------

